# Sex my Patricia



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok everyone. Here's a belly shot and a few others of my two pats. Need help on w hich is male or female.



Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I only see one pic but it looks like it could be female on left and male on right. What happened to the other pictures?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

female left, male right


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure will post again

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

frogface said:


> Well, I only see one pic but it looks like it could be female on left and male on right. What happened to the other pictures?




Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Female on top and male on bottom


----------



## GTFX (Jul 21, 2013)

Totally read this thread title as "Sex with Patricia" ...sorry I've been sick and drinking to much cough medicine It would seem. I agree with everyone on this one


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys any advice on tricks to getting them to call and breed. I've seen him attempt to call once

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How old? My tincs seem to be very much influenced by the weather. Maybe some misting when you have storms coming in or out?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

They are about 13-14 months. I feed once a day and mist for half a minute

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

